# A couple of Articles of Interest



## KmH (Aug 5, 2015)

Read this before posting photos of your kids on Facebook

This academic study of people who post selfies


----------



## ak_ (Aug 5, 2015)

“No Selfie Sticks/No Narcissists.” 

Amen.


----------

